# ducks



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I know a lot of people don't like duck. I believe that a lot perhaps even a majority of ducks that a taken never get eaten. It really is sad because duck done a few very simple ways if delicious.

Here are a couple of simple way to prepare duck.

After removing the breasts soak in clean cold water for at least a few hours. a couple of days changing the water at least daily is best.

Grilled duck 

Cut large duck in about 3 pieces per breast for teal use whole breast.
season heavily with Johnny's season salt.

precook thin cut bacon in oven still about 3/4 done.

Wrap seasoned duck with bacon and skewer with soaked wooden skewers.

On a hot grill cook to no more then medium well. I like about 150 degrees.

These are easy and taste very much like tender beef steak.

BBQ Duck

cut duck into chunks and place in crockpot. 

add about a half package of bacon cut into 1" pieces

pour in one bottle of your favorite BBQ sauce.

Crockpot until the meat is fork tender and you can shred.

BBQ Duck sandwiches or put on pasta or mashed potatoes.

Try these, you will soon wonder why you ever thought duck was anything but delicious.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, what SX3 said!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like duck so much I eat the whole bird, even the legs and thighs.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey SX3, how 'bout some pictures?

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe the biggest mistake with duck meat is overcooking. I'm not sure why people think they have to kill the bird twice.:-(


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All ducks are not created equal. If you don't like a well prepared duck, it might be 'cause you are eating the wrong duck. Stop shooting bad tasting ducks. The best eating duck is either the Teal or the Pintail with a grain fed Mallard coming in a distant third. 'Course I am of the old school and won't shoot something I won't eat. 
If you start with a good duck, you'll finish with a good duck. This is how I like a duck prepared. 
Plucked, soaked in a mild brine for at least 24 hours. Placed in a large roasting pan breast up and topped with a couple slices of bacon, a slice of orange and a slice of onion held in place with a toothpick, salt and pepper. Basted a couple times and roasted until the thick, savory drippings are about a inch deep in the pan. Serve in the roasting pan in the center of the table and let the feast begin.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

best duck from the swamp i've had was brined, marinated in a brown sugar sauce and grilled in a popper (half jalapeno, cheeze wrapped with bacon). the party i served them at thought they were beef.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have done the BBQ duck with nothing but spoonies a couple of times. I have fed it to people who say how terrible spoonies taste. Trust me it is and great way to use your less than desirable birds. 

Just to add to the waste line. 

Take half a block of Velveeta Cheese
Add one can of cream of chicken or mushroom soup.
Add 1/2 cup of milk.
Add chopped jalapenos to taste, about 3 or 4 tablespoons.

Melt all in a sauce pan stirring constantly over low heat.

Once the cheese sauce is melted and smooth add about 1 1/2 cups BBQ duck.

Serve as a dip with corn chips.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

You could keep it simple. Pound the breast flat - Flour, egg wash, bread crumbs, brown both sides in oil and then eat. 

As far as type of ducks to eat that I have shot 

- Canvasback

- Redhead 

- GWT 

- Pintail 

- Ruddy 

- Gadwall

- Mallard 

- Ring neck

- Widgeon

- Coot 

- Shoveler

- Scaup

- Bufflehead 

- A pile of crap

- Mergansers

- A pile of crap

- Goldeneyes




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> You could keep it simple. Pound the breast flat - Flour, egg wash, bread crumbs, brown both sides in oil and then eat.
> 
> As far as type of ducks to eat that I have shot
> 
> ...


Any recipes for the other half of the duck?

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> Any recipes for the other half of the duck?
> 
> .


Braising.

I like Sardinian Stew for legs .

Another Hank Shaw Recipe but instead of hair I use bird legs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Jerky is the way to go on my opinion. My favorite is Dr Pepper jalapeño


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys will thank me for this one. Go find your favorite Kung Pao chicken recipe and throw duck in there instead. It's the only way I've ever actually cooked duck that I truly _enjoy_ it. There's so many different sauces you throw in, it completely eliminates the gamey marshy flavor.

This isn't exactly how I do it but pretty close. This is just for reference.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/07/how-to-make-takeout-style-kung-pao-chicken-kenji-recipe.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Braising.
> 
> I like Sardinian Stew for legs .
> 
> ...


I'm sure you meant hare?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My favorite with duck legs is to collect as many as I can from my own exploits or my group/random dudes at the launch (offer to clean their ducks if they don't want the legs and meet up later, works great!). Then I pluck the legs, clean them up and do 6 hours in a brown sugar/salt/herb cure and make confit. If I have lots of fat ducks I can get all the rendered fat I need from searing the breasts, but in a pinch I'll just buy a duck from the grocery store and get the fat needed for the confit from it (plus, domestics taste pretty great too--very meaty).
Rinse off the cure, and plop all the legs in a saucepot. Cover with duckfat and place on as low of heat as you can manage. You want the liquid fat to remain between 120-140 F until the meat pulls away from the bones. 

Tastiest little tidbits ever to add into mashed potatoes, sandwiches, eat plain or with cheese/crackers. Mmmm!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Duck is the only meat I use in Asian recipes. My brother does jalapeno poppers and jerky with duck. Last week took a couple Pintail breasts, sliced them thin (like fajita meat, which is good too) sauteed it with some onions and mushrooms put it on a hoagie roll with a slice of Swiss cheese and some horseradish mustard, very good.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

For waterfowl or pheasant legs I do what I do with rabbit. Crock pot with Lipton onion soap mix, a can of cream of chicken soup, salt, pepper and lemon pepper. Crock until the meat falls of the bones. 

Debone and make sure to get rid of all the thin long bones in the legs. Heat cooked fettuccine noodles with some butter, red pepper flake, Worcestershire sauce and little hot sauce. Stir in the deboned meat. 

Add vegetables of your choice and call it Mongolian BBQ. No livery duck flavor no gameyness just good food. Try it on someone who claims spoonies are inedible just don't tell them till they eat. They probably won't admit it but in the back of their mind they know that cooked this way they can't tell the difference between a spoonbill and canvas back.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

All good stuff. And I couldn't agree more with the comments regarding eating the legs and not overcooking. In the event anybody reading this thread isn't already a fan of eating ducks and wants a simple to follow preparation, watch the attached 2.5 minute video.


----------

